# C59 fork problem?



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi,

I'm wondering if I have a problem with the fork of a C59 frame I received by mail yesterday. As you can see, by pulling the split ring down the steerer, paint (is there supposed to be some paint on the steerer?) was scraped. The split ring looks much too small to me, but is it made that way? I'm not able to make the headset properly sit on this split ring, but I'm no bike mechanic, i'll go see one later today, but in the meanwhile if you have any comments that might help me understand I will appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I have the same bike 2013. The steerer tube on my bike was all carbon no paint over spray. Also, the crown race you have looks to small. Mine has the split and can be removed by hand but the gap is very small guessing 2mm at most. Where was the frame bought? I would send back. Here is the picture of fork right out of box. 

Mar


----------



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

Thank you, I'm not sure what I will do. For now I'll have a local shop that sells Colnago take a look.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

It looks like that split ring goes on the top of the headseat, as you can see the black piece before that ring is your crown race. if you have the C59 the bearing is press fitted already to the headtube. remove that split ring install the fork and install the split ring all the way to prevent movement, and then install the headseat top cover.


----------



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

nismosr said:


> It looks like that split ring goes on the top of the headseat, as you can see the black piece before that ring is your crown race. if you have the C59 the bearing is press fitted already to the headtube. remove that split ring install the fork and install the split ring all the way to prevent movement, and then install the headseat top cover.



Thanks!


----------

